# Mono while pregnant



## Mal

Has anyone here had mono while they are pregnant? I thought I had strep and went and got tested for it and test came back negative and they said I needed to get tested for mono.... Its hard to tell if I have it since I am pregnant but I have been ALOT more tired this week compared to my normaly pregnancy sleepy, getting wore out easier and really fatigue so I have no clue but I want to sleep all the time and feel horrible all the time. But I am going in AM to get test but just wanted some input here


----------



## mamajama

I was diagnosed with mono a few weeks back. I was wiped. Couldnt hold my head up by 10am. I didnt know what was going on and I couldnt get in to see my gp so I went into a clinic and they got me tested. Came back positive. They told me that there is no harm to baby and that there was nothing really that I could do about it. I just had to deal with the exhaustion. 
I eventually saw my ob and she told me that I just needed to try to force myself to eat more for the baby's sake. For some reason I didnt loose my appetite very much.... I still wanted to eat all the time. I think the pregnancy took over the mono and I was ok.

I was tired for about two weeks but then ok. Now I am just tired from being preggo but nothing else. I have another appointment next week to get another blood test so that they can confirm that all is GONE!!! 

Hope this helps. Crossing for a good result for you.

Take Care!


----------



## DarlingMe

I think the most important thing is watching for a fever. Not sure what the virus can do to development. Some virus can cause problems like parvovirus or varicella virus. Hopefully all is ok!


----------



## Mal

thanks guys I called my OB and I am waiting for them to call me back


----------



## prdlyexpectng

don't know... but the virus that causes mono (the epstein-barr virus) is actually really common and many, many people carry it (the antibodies, not the active virus). I actually went to the doctors over the summer and they did an inclusive blood test which revealed I had mono at some point in my life, but just never realized it. I'm not sure how it works when you are pregnant, but I'm pretty sure that if you do carry the antibodies, your body will just pass them onto your baby (not harmful at all).


----------



## DarlingMe

The antibodies wont pass to the baby unless you has the active virus. 
How did things turn out Mal? Did your test come back negative?


----------



## Mal

Well I went and got tested but results will not be back till thursday. Its just frustrating cause I am so exhausted and having a hard time at work


----------



## magicbubble

what is mono?


----------



## Ew68j5

Mono is what docs in the USA call glandular fever. Caused by the epstein barr virus it is called glandular fever in the UK and infectious mononucleosis in the USA - just another of the quirky differences between us, I find them really interesting. Nappy, diaper, buggy, stroller....so similar but different!


----------

